# Citizenship Timeline 2015



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi All, 

I was looking help in the forum but couldn't find anything regarding the latest timeline for citizenship, so open this thread for guidance and help , please share your experience 

I have recently applied for Citizenship, below is my timeline

Date applied - 25/06/15
City/Council area - willoughby council
Online / Paper - Online 
Date received the acknowledgement email -25/06/15
Date of the Citizenship Test... No Email Yet
Date of ceremony - 

I have uploaded all the required documents on the same day, but i have not received any email regarding the test yet, can you please share your thoughts ? On average how long it will take for application to move further, also what type of status does the immigration online site shows ... currently my application status is "application received" ... 

Many thanks.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Citizenship dates*

You usually get a test appointment within a few weeks.

Willoughby Council has monthly citizenship ceremonies. You can see dates and times on their website here -

Willoughby Council - Citizenship

I expect DIBP will email you with ceremony details for the next available date. cheers..



Sachin7382 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was looking help in the forum but couldn't find anything regarding the latest timeline for citizenship, so open this thread for guidance and help , please share your experience
> 
> ...


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dinkum said:


> Willoughby Council has monthly citizenship ceremonies. Yiu can see dates and times on their website - Willoughby Council - Citizenship I expect DIBP will email you with ceremony details for the next available date. cheers..


Thanks for your reply Dinkum!!

I haven't received any date for citizenship test yet &#128512; , I was just wondering what is the normal processing time and different status for an application !!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Citizenship status*

Sorry I can't help with online status shown... It's all new to me, but my friend recently got his test invite within 2 weeks. He passed, and got his ceremony invite about three weeks after that... that's about all I can help you with my friend. Others may know more.



Sachin7382 said:


> Thanks for your reply Dinkum!!
> 
> I haven't received any date for citizenship test yet &#128512; , I was just wondering what is the normal processing time and different status for an application !!


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks again for your reply. 

Members, can you please also share your timeline and / or thoughts.


----------



## 786guri (Feb 23, 2013)

Sachin7382 said:


> Thanks again for your reply.
> 
> Members, can you please also share your timeline and / or thoughts.


hi friends,
my citizenship time line.
local council: Wodonga (regional victoria)
Date of apllication:17/05/2015
Paper based application
No communication till 30/06/2015
Rang Citizenship Helpline on 01/07/2015. The operator gave me an email id to send them an email to book citizenship Test. Did the same. Received an email followed by a telephone call for test and ceremony the following week. Going to sit for citizenship test on Wednesday 8/07/2015.

thanks


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

786guri said:


> hi friends,
> my citizenship time line.
> local council: Wodonga (regional victoria)
> Date of apllication:17/05/2015
> ...


Hi Guri, how did you go with your test? was it hard ??


----------



## 786guri (Feb 23, 2013)

Sachin7382 said:


> Hi Guri, how did you go with your test? was it hard ??


hi sachin,
just out of the test with flying colours.. scored 100%. was very easy. took 2 mins to do. the immi officer checked my Identification, scanned ids and took a pic. whole procedire took 20 mins and my ceremony is on 27 of this month.
cheers


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

786guri said:


> hi sachin,
> just out of the test with flying colours.. scored 100%. was very easy. took 2 mins to do. the immi officer checked my Identification, scanned ids and took a pic. whole procedire took 20 mins and my ceremony is on 27 of this month.
> cheers


WOW .. congrats .. I have mine on 17th ..  lets see how it goes .. if you don't mind can you please tell me which council you selected while submitting the application.


----------



## 786guri (Feb 23, 2013)

hi fellas, i attended my citizenship ceremony today n now i am officially auzi... oi oi....thanks everone on this forum for their great advice...


----------



## Judith2409 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Bendigo timeline*

Applied online and attached required documents- 09.08.15
Acknowledgment email received - 09.08.15
Invitation for test received by email - 12.10.15
Test taken - 18.11.15
Now waiting....


----------



## AussieBoy (Jan 8, 2016)

Sachin7382 said:


> WOW .. congrats .. I have mine on 17th ..  lets see how it goes .. if you don't mind can you please tell me which council you selected while submitting the application.


HI Sachin, I will be submitting my application next month in willoughby council. I see you were in same council. Can you please share your timeline and when did you attend the ceremony?


----------



## rajk1983 (Feb 6, 2016)

786guri said:


> hi friends,
> my citizenship time line.
> local council: Wodonga (regional victoria)
> Date of apllication:17/05/2015
> ...


Hi Sachin

can u please share the email address 
i am waiting from last one month for date of test .Please it will be really helpful .


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

rajk1983 said:


> Hi Sachin
> 
> can u please share the email address
> i am waiting from last one month for date of test .Please it will be really helpful .


It was about 5 weeks before I received any information about my citizenship test, so your wait time is not unusual.


----------



## AussieBoy (Jan 8, 2016)

rajk1983 said:


> i am waiting from last one month for date of test .Please it will be really helpful .


Hi *rajk1983* By reading your previous posts, I thought you were waiting for the ceremony date and already cleared the test ? I called the DIBP, they said the service level for the test date is 80 calendar days, but people can receive the invite earlier than that..



Maggie-May24 said:


> It was about 5 weeks before I received any information about my citizenship test, so your wait time is not unusual.


Hi *Maggie-May24*, Was it recently? what is your council please? I have seen in other forums, people from Brisbane, Canberra and Sydney CBD council receive the invite within one week, but I am waiting for over 2 weeks, and I havent heard anything yet.


----------



## rajk1983 (Feb 6, 2016)

AussieBoy said:


> Hi *rajk1983* By reading your previous posts, I thought you were waiting for the ceremony date and already cleared the test ? I called the DIBP, they said the service level for the test date is 80 calendar days, but people can receive the invite earlier than that..


Hi AussieBoy : Mine was got approved in nov 2015 waiting for ceremony , for the test its of partner she is waiting from last one month for test date .I got my test date in just 4 working days .So was bit concerned .


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

AussieBoy said:


> Hi *Maggie-May24*, Was it recently? what is your council please? I have seen in other forums, people from Brisbane, Canberra and Sydney CBD council receive the invite within one week, but I am waiting for over 2 weeks, and I havent heard anything yet.


I'm in Melbourne.


----------



## AussieBoy (Jan 8, 2016)

rajk1983 said:


> Hi AussieBoy : Mine was got approved in nov 2015 waiting for ceremony , for the test its of partner she is waiting from last one month for test date .I got my test date in just 4 working days .So was bit concerned .


ohk.. Probably you both might have applied separately..

I think Jan / Feb 2016 looks too busy for DIBP, as invites are going out after 4 weeks


----------



## wolfe23zc (Feb 25, 2016)

You will get a test appointment soon!


----------



## simranbrar (Jan 16, 2016)

hi guys
here is my timeline 
applied 28 feb 2016
acknowledgement 28 feb 2016
i am in 3rd week of waiting.....


----------



## AussieBoy (Jan 8, 2016)

simranbrar said:


> hi guys
> here is my timeline
> applied 28 feb 2016
> acknowledgement 28 feb 2016
> i am in 3rd week of waiting.....


I applied on 24th of Feb, and got the test date this week, you should be getting the invite anytime next week


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Citizenship test appointment waiting times will vary between the test centres around the country.


----------



## rajk1983 (Feb 6, 2016)

simranbrar said:


> hi guys
> here is my timeline
> applied 28 feb 2016
> acknowledgement 28 feb 2016
> i am in 3rd week of waiting.....


I applied for my partner citizenship file on 23rd feb
still waiting


----------



## simranbrar (Jan 16, 2016)

rajk1983 said:


> I applied for my partner citizenship file on 23rd feb
> still waiting


we can't do anything except waiting.. long weekend on the head..


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

80% of Australian Citizenship applications are expected to be processed within 80 calendar days. About 11 weeks.
(I assume that will be from the date of the succesful test.)

Usually your ceremony will then be held within six months from the time your application is approved, but waiting times between local councils can vary.


----------



## rajk1983 (Feb 6, 2016)

simranbrar said:


> we can't do anything except waiting.. long weekend on the head..


Hi simranbrar have you heard anything about your test date


----------



## simranbrar (Jan 16, 2016)

rajk1983 said:


> Hi simranbrar have you heard anything about your test date


no yet bro..they r on strike i heard..


----------



## simranbrar (Jan 16, 2016)

don't expect anything till 12 april guys.Some employees of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection including the Australian Border Force, who are members of the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU), will take part in protected industrial action at various work sites.
so sit and watch what r they doing?


----------

